# Apology



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I sent this out to someone on the board but I thought I would post my feelings on this as well.

It was brought to my attention via PM earlier today that my responses sounded terse bordering on rude, if that was the case to ANYONE I apologize.. lots of chaos today and I was responding via Iphone either in a parking lot or waiting in line.  I don't see that well so I tend to keep Iphone posts VERY short (which is why I dont' do them often). Many questions and I was trying to get answers to be helpful at the same time.

Anyway if I was terse or came across as rude to anyone that was not my intent and I know inflection is hard to read.. I was in a hurry but I guess I upset some people.. if you knew me you would know thats not who I am.. again all I can do is apologize to anyone who I might of offended.


Today was alot of chaos, both person and professional , I guess the stress might have been showing as well, no excuse I know.. but I appreciate you hearing me out.

thanks again.. NOW back to ordering STUFF!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW. . . .I didn't see anything rude in any of the posts of yours I read today.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not see anything rude either.  You have been very helpful and sharing any and all information you can from Oberon.  Thank you for taking the time to do that.  
We all have those kind of days.  Hopefully you'll have a better day tomorrow.
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks you guys, I appreciate that, I just wanted to make sure if someone did feel slighted it was not my intent


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Patrizia, I really appreciate all the help with the Oberon products. Thanks for all of the time you take to keep us informed. I didn't think you were rude and hope you have a better day tomorrow. Keep smiling. Here is a big hug.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I do see where your response could be taken as terse, but yah know what, were all human.
And we all have "Those Kinds of Days".
And.... an apology, is a lovely thing


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

There was only one post I read that sounded like slight frustration.
The apology was definitely a very nice thing to do.

I also wanted to add that I so appreciate all the help you give us Kindle lovers from Oberon to everything else. Thanks!
Hope your tomorrow is a beautiful, stress-free day!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been accused of being terse more than once. I just like to answer questions without being verbose.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks again everyone , you all are so kind ..  I really appreciate it. 


lol Pidgeon 

to be honest I was standing in the parking lot of the Fresh Market and some of you know I have had extensive surgery on the left side of my head due to a tumor behind my eye, that in turn has left me with a crushed optic nerve.. when I text or type on the phone the left eye shuts down so the letters are always off.. so like you I tend to keep it short and sweet, which I can see how its terse, so I try not to use the phone to post here 

thanks again for understanding!!!


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Patrizia, I have never ever viewed your comments as terse or bad. You have been open and sharing to everyone on this board. I have appreciated all that I have read and the time that you put into all. I hope and pray that you have a very calm day tommorrow and enjoy it. Blessings, Nancy


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I have always appreciated the information that you have provided us with.

Cindy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Patrizia,
I sure hope that you are feeling better with all of the positive posts on here, I am sure if anyone* was* offended that maybe it was just because they _too_ were also having a difficult day. I believe that you do everything you can to help others on here. God Bless you for apologizing as you have... but I am sure no one really felt it necessary. God Bless you and God Speed in your recovery from your surgery.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I did not see anything rude either.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patrizia, thanks for all you do here and no, nothing I read of yours has been rude or terse.  You are very helpful, in fact. 

Marti


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Patrizia,
I haven't seen anything rude in your posts and I really appreciate all your help. I wish you the best in your recovery.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Patrizia, I hope today is much better than yesterday for you. Thank you so much for all of the time you take to keep Kindleboarders informed. I really appreciate what you do for us.

Here is a little virtual gift to help brighten your day.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

WOW cat those are lovely

thank you all again.. I logged off last night and got away from all things "cyber".. hung out with the dogs and Kindle, made dinner.. etc.  Just reading  your responses really touched me.  All your kind words mean a great deal, so appreciated.

Big hugs to all of you 

P.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Man, now I wish I had caught the terseness so I could accept your very nice apology


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Patrizia,  I've always thought you've been nothing but helpful, informative and kind here.  And yes, we all do have our "moments" and tone, etc can be very hard to determine on-line sometimes.  I did not know about your surgery, I am sorry that you had to go through that.  I hope you recover fully soon.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Patrizia,
I had no idea, you had a surgery. I wish you, a speedy recovery 
And your doing GREAT considering. You must be a real trooper!


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

Patrizia.  i think it would be a sure bet we've all had our share of occasions where we may have come across as being "short" for various reasons even without intending to.  online conversations are particularly prone to misunderstandings.  tomorrow will bring sunny skies...but i'll still be ugly


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't think you had any need for apology, but if anyone did then I'm sure you eased their mind.  It's difficult, at times, to express oneself online - I'm sure I have come across as being short at times, when I was only attempted to get the message across.

Cheers for your wealth of info for us!!!


----------

